# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  LVDS ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ LG 42LY99-ZC

## StratosM

Ψάχνω καλώδια LVDS από το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο 
τα καλώδια είναι: 
6631900133J (S0734)
EAD39232402
6631900133F

----------

